# 2014 2.0 Ac not blowing cold air



## Mw548 (Feb 16, 2017)

Need some help wondering if somebody has some electrical diagrams for the ac system for a 2014 2.0. The ac pump clutch engages and disengages properly with the button. Right now the condenser fan isn’t kicking on while the ac is engaged. I also checked pressures and the low side is reading high (85) and high side is reading low (120ish) checked fuses and all 4 relays under hood. The ac worked perfect before i swapped the engine in this car and i never did break the system i just removed compressor and wired it up in engine bay and hooked it back up on new engine. I also show b393b-04 on the hvac control module. Thanks In advance


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The condenser fan doesn't kick on untill 325 psi.

The best way to read your pressures is at 2000 rpms. Not idle. 

Your readings indicate bad compressor if your system is fully charged. But you say cycling off and on which sounds like low on charge.

Run your motor at 2000 rpm and what's the pressures? Using those cans. You may have air in the system also.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

This is my second summer fighting with my A/C. It will freeze you out of the car when it's under 75 outside or the car is in the shade, but if it's in the sunlight, or the temp is in the upper 80s or 90s, it only cools when the car is moving, and not as well as it used to. Refrigerant pressures are perfect. Just replaced radiator fan and all relays, but still the same problem. Only other thing I can think of for mine is possibly the expansion valve, or that it's a fan wiring problem.


----------



## AdrianCTD (10 mo ago)

Was in the same boat last summer, Ended up being a bad compressor. Off topic but may I ask why the motor was replaced?


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

AdrianCTD said:


> Was in the same boat last summer, Ended up being a bad compressor. Off topic but may I ask why the motor was replaced?











120k 2.0 engine failure


Well the Cruze had been a good car owned it 4 years now very little issues and yesterday with very little warning the rod decided to come out of the block. 😳 will be looking for a new motor to replace this one.




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

AdrianCTD said:


> Was in the same boat last summer, Ended up being a bad compressor. Off topic but may I ask why the motor was replaced?


So you had the same situation as @revjpeterson and the fix was replacing the compressor? I'm in the same boat. It works, but it seems like it could work better.


----------



## AdrianCTD (10 mo ago)

BDCCruze said:


> So you had the same situation as @revjpeterson and the fix was replacing the compressor? I'm in the same boat. It works, but it seems like it could work better.


Yup, felt like it was working but not like it should. Sent it to my mechanic so he could look it over, he topped off the Freon as it was alittle low. It worked good for a few days and then it got worse than before. System cleaning and new compressor was the fix for mine.


----------



## Mw548 (Feb 16, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> The condenser fan doesn't kick on untill 325 psi.
> 
> The best way to read your pressures is at 2000 rpms. Not idle.
> 
> ...


When i say cycling on and off i meant the clutch engages on with the button and stays on then back off with the button


----------



## Mw548 (Feb 16, 2017)

i will run up the rpm’s with my scan tool and recheck pressures thanks. I’m starting to think compressor is the problem as well just weird it worked perfect before i swapped engines and now it doesn’t.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Well, I guess I can't complain. I tested mine today with a meat thermometer.

Outside air temperature was 90'. With recirculate off (one tick up on cold, button off) it was 56'. With recirculate on (on max cold, button on) it was 48'

I think that is respectable and I should just leave my windows down more to help the car stay cool.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Mine is 41 fresh. 44 recirculate.

I don't know how you all get colder. I've never gotten colder with recirculate. With ANY vehicle.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Maybe the 6 degree difference was because I had it one tick up on temperature. I suppose I could have left it there and tested recirculate on/off which would be more accurate.

But if you are cooling previously cooled air, I don't see how yours is cooler using hotter outside air.


----------



## Mw548 (Feb 16, 2017)

Ok so i checked the pressures With rpm’s up and they haven’t changed i found a code for compressor valve control circuit wondering if anybody has a wiring diagram for hvac control module for this car? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mw548 (Feb 16, 2017)

Also condenser fan is not turning on


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi pressure needs to be 335 before the fan kicks on.


----------



## Mw548 (Feb 16, 2017)

Well ended up finding a wire that i musta pinched during the whole engine swap process now i repaired the wire and cleared the fault for the solenoid. Air blows cold now i did end up buying a new plug end that clips onto the solenoid Chevy sells the pigtail with 8” of wire attached so u can splice it due to the plug being kinda loose on the solenoid as well. Thanks for the help everybody.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Mw548 said:


> Well ended up finding a wire that i musta pinched during the whole engine swap process now i repaired the wire and cleared the fault for the solenoid. Air blows cold now i did end up buying a new plug end that clips onto the solenoid Chevy sells the pigtail with 8” of wire attached so u can splice it due to the plug being kinda loose on the solenoid as well. Thanks for the help everybody.


Can you give a description of where the pinched wire was? My car has similar symptoms where the compressor engages and disengages properly but doesn't produce adequate pressure, but replacing the radiator fan and expansion valve haven't fixed the problem. I'm wondering if I might have damaged a wire during one of several incidents where I ran over large debris in the road, and this wire would be a good place to start my search.


----------



## Mw548 (Feb 16, 2017)

Mine was pinched about 6” away from the plug. Not far from where the 2 wires split off the harness. I used my neighbors snap on scanner to look at pressures and view the hvac control module while troubleshooting. I will say it threw a code for high resistance for the sensor no check engine light you have to have a decent scan tool that sees all the modules


----------



## Rebooter (Mar 27, 2020)

Is the Chevy Cruze 2.0 supposed to have two radiator fans? I only think I replaced one after my deer crash, and I don't remember a 2nd fan. And now I don't remember that my one and only radiator fan has ever come on after I fixed it? And my AC works only while I'm at speed, albeit poorly.


----------



## Mw548 (Feb 16, 2017)

Without looking i believe it has two electric fans on it


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Rockauto only shows one with a shroud big enough to cover the radiator lengthwise.

Maybe a 2 fan replacement?


----------



## Rebooter (Mar 27, 2020)

When I did the deer collision repair on mine, I did not find two fans. Only the main one.


----------

